# How would this haul be......



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 5, 2006)

I am a nc50 and i wear hazel contacts,my hair is a plum color
chestnut lip pencil
brow set-dressed
eyebrows-strut
Ardell ULTRA Lashes #205-5.55
monistat anti chafting gel(A good foundation primer according to mut)
urban decay primer potion
currant lip pencil
MAC Studio Finish Concealer -nw45
MAC Brush #194
Blitz&Glitz Fluidline (black brown with gold shimmer)
 Liquid Last in Inkspill ( a gorgeous rich green blue)
 Macroviolet Fluidline (violet plum)
Liquid Last in Powerplum
hyper real foundation in nc 600
 foundation brush(I need a cheap reccomendation!)
A flat eyeliner brush(Need reccomendation)
pink craft liquid last liner
well-plumed eyes:4 
fluid line-frostlite
powder blush-love crush,format(call for format in a pan)
tinted lip conditioner-virtuous violet,gentle coral
mosture gleam
bronzing powder-refined deep bronze
take wing:4 
glitter eye liner-oxidate,spun silver,peacocky,divine lime
dress set:5 warm lustre and lipglass
dress set:4 lip gelee
dress set:5 warm pigment
dress set:5 cool pigment
dress set:4 shadesticks
cedar rose shadestick(or does the shimmersand that comes in the shadestick set suffice for neutral needs?)
viva glam:6 lips
suedette:6 intense eyes 
velvet:6 smoked eyes 
lace:6warm eyes
eyelet:6 cool lips
fishnet:6 warm lips


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 6, 2006)

hmm.. for a foundation brush as of now I use an Avon one I got like a year ago. But sephora has some good face brushes so I hear ( I dont care for their eye brushes so much though)

For a liner brush I like the 266 the angles flat brush, it gives me more control. People seem to like the 209 if you have a steady hand.

For the shadesticks I think shimmersand is fine, I have Fresh cement and I love it, I believe shimmersand is similar.
HTH, your gonna have an awesome haul!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizBrightFuture* 

 
_I am a nc50 and i wear hazel contacts,my hair is a plum color
monistat anti chafting gel(A good foundation primer according to mut)
urban decay primer potion
MAC Studio Finish Concealer -nw45
Blitz&Glitz Fluidline (black brown with gold shimmer)
Macroviolet Fluidline (violet plum)
foundation brush(I need a cheap reccomendation!)
well-plumed eyes:4 
fluid line-frostlite
powder blush-love crush,format(call for format in a pan)
bronzing powder-refined deep bronze
take wing:4 
dress set:4 lip gelee
dress set:5 warm pigment
dress set:5 cool pigment
dress set:4 shadesticks
cedar rose shadestick(or does the shimmersand that comes in the shadestick set suffice for neutral needs?)
suedette:6 intense eyes 
velvet:6 smoked eyes 
lace:6warm eyes_

 
These are very _good _selections -- I own all of the above and I'm an NW45. There are enough colors in the palettes for a _LOT _of versatile looks. I think I owned only 2 of the colors out of 24 colors in them. So this was a bonus for me. I got smoked, warm, intense and cool eye palettes and a back up of intense and cool eyes sets because I use them quite frequently. 

The well-plumed and takewing quads were my first introduction to MAC's quads/palettes. These colors flatters me, too.

I use the cedar rose shadestick; but I did buy the shadestick set and haven't used the shimmersand one.

UDPP is my HG! I _COULD NOT _use eyeshadows without this stuff on first. My eyeshadow never fades or crease!! Bless you UD!!

I use blitz and glitz FL occasionally -- My fav is blacktrack. And I use macroviolet most often as a base and sometimes as a liner. And frostlite only as a base.

I know MACs 187 (or any other brand) may not be in your plans right now, but I use it to apply foundation (SFF or ST), ,MSFs, powder, and blush. I have the 190 and only use it to apply CCB to my cheeks. I can't seem to get the uniform finish to my foundation whenever I use the 190.

This is just a personal rec: I wouldn't use the "monistat anti chafting gel" as a primer -- No one knows the long-term effect on one's face. It'll be a hard lesson to learn in later years what irreparable damage this may cause to your skin -- and you only have one face -- can you say premature aging? I just never pay attention to any of those "home-remedies" others post online or elsewhere. I believe products should only be used for their intended purposes. Personally, I use Laura Geller primer -- only because it came in a kit from QVC and the jar is still half-full after having used it for over a year -- I refrigerate it.

Review these swatch threads, too, for more recs and to see them on _DARK SKIN_.

Various Swatches on Dark Skin
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57045

NARS Swatches on NW45 skin:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=59549


----------

